# Ab wann stellt man die Teichpumpe in den Teich ?



## Regina S. (12. Apr. 2018)

Hallöchen, ( hoffentlich bin ich hier richtig mit meiner Frage) ich habe gerade mal ein bisschen hier  gegoogelt, kann aber leider keinen Beitrag finden in dem steht WANN man eine Teichpumpe wieder zum laufen bringt. Ich habe meine heute im Teich gestellt, ich hoffe, ich habe keinen Fehler gemacht. Muss Montag ins Krankenhaus und werde danach nichts machen können, deswegen muss ich jetzt zusehen, dass ich an alles denke. Freue mich auf Antworten und bedanke mich schon einmal dafür.
 Tschüss Regina


----------



## teichinteressent (12. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,
was macht deine Pumpe im Teich, außer sich drehen?  Filter, Wasserfall?
Wie lange bist du nicht da?


----------



## Plätscher (12. Apr. 2018)

Moin Regina,

ist OK so, es gibt sogar Leute die die Pumpe den Winter durchlaufen lassen.
Gute Besserung.


----------



## Regina S. (12. Apr. 2018)

Danke, Filter kommt noch dazu, hatte noch nicht wirklich Zeit.( Renne seit Weihnachten nur noch zu den Ärzten )  Ich hoffe aber, wenn ich dann demnächst gesund bin, alles fertig machen zu können.  ...... Ist es eigentlich besser, wenn das Wasser aus der Pumpe seicht ins Wasser plätschert, oder besser von einer höheren Stelle aus, oder soll das Wasser nur in Bewegung gebracht werden?


----------



## teichinteressent (12. Apr. 2018)

Wenn du kein Filter hast, würde ich die Pumpe aus lassen.

Stell dir vor, irgendetwas funktioniert nicht wie gewünscht und dir wird der Teich leer gepumpt. Laß es für den Augenblick, so wie es ist.


----------



## Regina S. (12. Apr. 2018)

Ok ? Du meinst also, erst die Pumpe anstellen, wenn ich auch einen Filter habe, das könnte aber noch ein paar Wochen dauern, wäre das dann noch nicht ok?


----------



## Plätscher (12. Apr. 2018)

Ohne Filter hat eine Pumpe nur einen optischen und akustischen Zweck, Kannst du also beruhigt aus lassen.


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Jürgen,


Plätscher schrieb:


> Ohne Filter hat eine Pumpe nur einen optischen und akustischen Zweck


ganz so ist das nicht. Ich schließe mich Deiner Meinung an, so lange nicht kar ist, was die Pumpe bewirkt, und ob der Teich nicht unfreiwillig leer gepumpt werden kann.
Hallo Regina,
ich freu' mich, dass Du bei uns aktiv bist. Bevor hier noch viele weitere Antworten eintrudeln kann ich Dir versichern, dass auch ein "Umpumpen" von Teichwasser durchaus sinnvoll sein kann. Wenn Du dazu mehr wissen möchtest, wird Dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als mit Bildern die Situation zu erklären. Wenn Du weißt, was Du mit der Pumpe erreichst, und sie Dir in der Vergangenheit genutzt hat, dann kannst Du sie jetzt anstellen. Ich mache das bei mir, sobald sich die Wassertemperaturen "umdrehen" (also tagsüber 4°C an der Oberfläche überschreiten), und keine längere Frostperiode mehr zu erwarten ist. Jetzt sind wir mitten in der Forsythienblüte, das ist ein gutes Signal.


----------



## Regina S. (13. Apr. 2018)

Also, in der Zoohandlung wurde mir im Herbst gesagt, welche Pumpe und Filter ich nehmen soll. Beides auf einmal konnte ich nicht bezahlen, dann sollte ich erst die Pumpe kaufen und dieses Jahr dann den Filter. So möchte ich es auch machen, jetzt kommt nur der Krankenhausaufenthalt dazwischen und ob ich danach meine Hand schon wieder richtig bewegen kann, weiß ich noch nicht. Deswegen dachte ich, die Pumpe zum Bewegen des Wassers schon mal in den Teich zu stellen, also da fließt nichts irgendwo anders hin. Hatte letztes Jahr den Teich von Grund aus gesäubert und möchte jetzt alles richtig machen. Als ich im Herbst die Pumpe im Teich hatte, wurde mir empfohlen eine „Pond Bomb und von Söll AlgoSol in den Teich zu geben. Die Wasserwerte wurden natürlich vorher getestet. Dafür war Bewegung des Wassers wohl wichtig, aber ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es so was bringt? Den Filter kann ich aus zeitlichen Gründen erst nach dem Aufenthalt kaufen. LG Regina


----------



## krallowa (13. Apr. 2018)

Moin,
also hast du im Herbst etwas gegen Algen (was auch immer es bewirkt hat) in deinen Teich gegeben und das was als Ergebnis rauskam (wahrscheinlich verklumpte Algen) im Teich belassen.
Das ist schon einmal suboptimal weil du damit nur Nahrung für die nächste Algenblüte im Teich belassen hast.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht anfangen diese (momentan wahrscheinlich am Boden liegenden) Nährstoffe zu verwirbeln.
Besorg dir erst einmal einen Grobfilter, damit diese Nährstoffe aus dem Teich befördert werden.
Nicht wieder etwas in den Teich geben ohne vorher zu überlegen was mit dem entstehenden Abfall passieren soll, sonst wird es so endlos gehen und nicht dir sondern der Zoohandlung helfen, weil sie ständig was verkaufen können.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Regina S. (13. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Ralf, ich habe nichts gegen Algen bekommen, es ging um die Wasserwerte nicht um Algen. Sorry, am Thema vorbei.


----------



## Plätscher (13. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Regina,

da ich davon ausgehe das du keine Fische im Teich hast, ist ein Filter eigentlich unnötig. Wenn gut UW-Pflanzen im Teich sind und du Laub u.a. regelmäßig raus kescherst dann bleibt das Wasser auch ohne Filter gesund.


----------



## Regina S. (13. Apr. 2018)

Habe Goldfische im Teich, deswegen dachte ich an das Umwälzen des Wassers. Ich habe immer ein Netz über den Teich, gegen Laub, __ Fischreiher und gegen die Katzen, die hier von den Nachbarn rüber kommen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (13. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Regina,

bei Fischen unbedingt Filtern und Sauerstoff Pumpe anschließen.
Pumpe kannst du schon in den Teich legen und dann so weit von der Pumpe entfernt wie möglich wieder in den Teich laufen lassen, damit alles in Bewegung bleibt.
Hast du denn schon einen Speziellen Filter in deine engere Wahl genommen?

Goldfische vermehren sich sehr rasant und für deine Teichgröße und Tiefe sind Sie nicht geeignet.
Bei Mini  Teichen macht es mehr Sinn ohne Fische wie Oben beschrieben viele Pflanzen zu setzen, dann braucht man auch keinen Filter und Pumpe.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Regina S. (13. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Sven, den Satz :“Pumpe kannst du schon in den Teich legen und dann so weit von der Pumpe entfernt wie möglich wieder in den Teich laufen lassen,“ versteh ich leider nicht. ..... Ich hatte schon gemerkt das die Goldfische sich vermehren ,

 
die ganz kleinen hab ich gar nicht mehr rein getan, aber Fische möchte ich schon gerne drin haben. 
Wenn ich oben aus dem Fenster schaue, ist es immer schön, die Fische schwimmen zu sehen. 

Wie gesagt, Filter kommt rein, mir ist der Pond Clear 12000 empfohlen wordenund die Pumpe die ich habe heißt  SF Pond ECO Plus E 3500.
LG Regina


----------



## Teichfreund77 (13. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Regina, 

die pumpe sollte so weit es geht weg von dem Wassereinlauf liegen.
Später wenn der Filter dort angeschlossen wurde kann Sie auf einem Stein in der tiefsten stelle untergebracht werden.

Vieleicht solltest du auf eine andere Fischart umsteigen, Regenbogenerzlitzen z.b . 
Goldfische werden bis zu 40cm groß.
Die Faustformel ist 10x Körperlänge des größten Fisches, sollte die Teichlänge haben. Bei Goldis min 4m Lang und 2-3m breit zum überwintern min 1,2m besser 1,5m tiefe.
Den Fischen soll es ja gut gehen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Regina S. (13. Apr. 2018)

Ja, danke dir, ........ nur, was soll ich mit den Goldfischen jetzt machen ‍ ??? Ich dachte auch, das sich die Fische an der „Größe“ des Teiches anpassen. Also in meinem Fall, gar nicht erst größer werden.


----------



## teichinteressent (13. Apr. 2018)

> Ich dachte auch, das sich die Fische an der „Größe“ des Teiches anpassen. Also in meinem Fall, gar nicht erst größer werden.


Vergiß das. Warum sollte das ein Fisch machen? Er wächst vielleicht langsamer.

Mit den Fischen mußt du garnichts machen. Sie kommen auch gut ohne dich zurecht.


----------



## krallowa (16. Apr. 2018)

Aha ich bin also am Thema vorbei ??????
Erst schreibst du das du AlgoSol in den Teich geschüttet hast:


Regina S. schrieb:


> Als ich im Herbst die Pumpe im Teich hatte, wurde mir empfohlen eine „Pond Bomb und von Söll AlgoSol in den Teich zu geben. Die Wasserwerte wurden natürlich vorher getestet.



Dann dieser Post:


Regina S. schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf, ich habe nichts gegen Algen bekommen, es ging um die Wasserwerte nicht um Algen. Sorry, am Thema vorbei.


AlgoSol hat nix mit Wasserwerten zu tun, sondern ist ein reiner Algenvernichter, aber schade wenn man nicht weiß man in seinen Teich kippt.

Sorry, am Thema komplett vorbei.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Apr. 2018)

*Ab wann stellt man die Teichpumpe in den Teich ?*

Für mich ist das ganz einfach. Sobald die durchschnittliche Außentemperatur verlässlich höher ist als die Wassertemperatur.

Wasser 7°C,  Tags 14°C und Nachts 6°C (Mittelwert 10°C), somit Pumpe an, damit das erwärmte Oberflächenwasser nach unten kommt und der Teich wärmer wird. 
Ohne Filter könnte man auch nur mit Zeitschaltuhr am Tag pumpen.


----------



## koichteich (16. Apr. 2018)

Moin, 
Das Handhabe ich wie Tottoabs.
Seit Jahren damit gut gefahren.
Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## Regina S. (17. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Ralf, 
Du hast recht, ich habe mich total vertan. Ich entschuldige mich vielmals..
Aha ich bin also am Thema vorbei ??????


Dann dieser Post:

AlgoSol hat nix mit Wasserwerten zu tun, sondern ist ein reiner Algenvernichter, aber schade wenn man nicht weiß man in seinen Teich kippt.

Sorry, am Thema komplett vorbei.


----------



## krallowa (18. Apr. 2018)

Moin,
lassen wir das und widmen uns dem eigentlichen Thema


----------

